# Paphiopedilum Hilo Leopard



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 10, 2015)

I posted two pictures of this flower in my previous thread along with many other flowers. 
I loved how it looks in the sun light and here I am making a thread just for this one!


----------



## phraggy (Jan 10, 2015)

I very much like this one.

Ed


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow...what a perfect dorsal on this hybrid. Awesome color too.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 10, 2015)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Justin (Jan 10, 2015)

quite nice form.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2015)

Excellent color and form.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 10, 2015)

a super dorsal, esp if it stays flat.


----------



## Markhamite (Jan 10, 2015)

What a wonderful colour. So rich and deep. Very lovely flower. Congrats!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 11, 2015)

Love that dorsal and welcome over from OB btw. I didn't realize who you were. oke:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 11, 2015)

The Mutant said:


> Love that dorsal and welcome over from OB btw. I didn't realize who you were. oke:



  oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 11, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Trithor (Jan 12, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Excellent color and form.



Agree!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 12, 2015)

That's a lovely color.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 13, 2015)

That dorsal is an eye catcher


----------

